# Alo looking for any LA squatters to take over this city.



## Stevie hebe (Feb 22, 2022)

Yo looking to team up and find some foreclosed homes or apartments to squat with.

My name's Stevie former train hopper full time anticapitalist. These piece of shit banks and large companies are buying up properties and letting them sit empty. Time to show them if you don't use it you lose it. If anyone has experience with how to do it in LA, I'm a Chicago squatting veteran and know how to deal with corrupt pigs. But LA is a different place so send me advice or hit me up in here.


----------

